# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Cần gia công ty ben thủy lực

## CNC FANUC

Tình hình em chạy show ngoài , em cần phục hồi lại 3 cái ty ben thủy lực( ty ben đồng thời là pitong luôn) đường kính là 170 dài 270 bị rỗ và xước em cần mạ lại hoặc gia công mới, ai nhận làm liên hệ giúp em sdt 01667915799 (Sinh) em sẽ gửi hình ảnh qua zalo
Cảm ơn mọi người đã xem

----------


## cokhipmk

> Tình hình em chạy show ngoài , em cần phục hồi lại 3 cái ty ben thủy lực( ty ben đồng thời là pitong luôn) đường kính là 170 dài 270 bị rỗ và xước em cần mạ lại hoặc gia công mới, ai nhận làm liên hệ giúp em sdt 01667915799 (Sinh) em sẽ gửi hình ảnh qua zalo
> Cảm ơn mọi người đã xem


Bác đã tìm được đơn vị gia công chưa? Nếu chưa bác hãy tham khảo gia công cơ khí của bên em *http://giacongcokhi.ticc.vn/ em sẽ tư vấn cho bác.

----------

